# Grey Headlight Indicator Light



## BradB (Apr 12, 2016)

Has anyone seen a grey headlight indicator on the screen? This has appeared numerous times and stays on until I flash the high beams. The owner's manual does not say anything about this indicator.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

That's auto high beams. If you leave it on, the high beams will come on and turn off at the appropriate time. If you hit the stock so that icon goes away, high beams won't come on at all (until you reactivate by pushing the stock again).


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

telero said:


> That's auto high beams. If you leave it on, the high beams will come on and turn off at the appropriate time. If you hit the stock so that icon goes away, high beams won't come on at all.


While we're on this topic, do the autohighbeams work like this?...

Does hitting the highbeam stalk always start or stop the auto sequence without having to go back into the touchscreen settings?

In other words, I want to (A) keep the autohighbeam setting always on but (B) be able to engage the auto highbeam sequence only when I want to without having to go back into the touchscreen settings of auto highbeam.

I just don't want to always have the auto on, off, on scenario for every road, just of my choosing.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

The first time I enabled auto high beams in settings, it turned the high beam setting control on without using the stock. It was during the day and showed up as a grayed out icon of the high beam symbol with an A in it. Once it got dark enough to start using high beams I wasn't in town, and it worked as expected, turning the high beams on and off appropriately. Once I got back into town they were turning on and off too much (other cars, reflective signs, streetlights, etc.), so I pushed the stalk forward to turn high beams off completely. Once I was driving out of town again, hit the stock forward and they went back to auto mode and continued to work well, turning on and off appropriately around other traffic.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

telero said:


> The first time I enabled auto high beams in settings, it turned the high beam setting control on without using the stock. It was during the day and showed up as a grayed out icon of the high beam symbol with an A in it. Once it got dark enough to start using high beams I wasn't in town, and it worked as expected, turning the high beams on and off appropriately. Once I got back into town they were turning on and off too much (other cars, reflective signs, streetlights, etc.), so I pushed the stalk forward to turn high beams off completely. Once I was driving out of town again, hit the stock forward and they went back to auto mode and continued to work well, turning on and off appropriately around other traffic.


Thx, so there really isn't a scenario where we can turn on the highbeams ONCE, and then it will automatically turn the highbeams OFF once and not come on again? (Kind of like Semi-Auto setting).

I just think there should be an in-between so we have more control of the scenario and like you said not be locked into an all or nothing scenario. Plus OFF is really when you need the auto feature the most.

I might be missing something and don't even have the car yet lol, so all of this could be complete jibberish 

I just hope that there's more of an in-between setting or I might not use auto at all which defeats the purpose.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

You can always pull the stock back to momentarily flash the high beams, or hold it back. But in a place where you'd want to use high beams, auto has worked really well for me. And in town at night, I just turn high beams off completely with the stock.


----------



## BradB (Apr 12, 2016)

telero said:


> That's auto high beams. If you leave it on, the high beams will come on and turn off at the appropriate time. If you hit the stock so that icon goes away, high beams won't come on at all (until you reactivate by pushing the stock again).


Am I understanding you correctly that in order to have auto high beams, the grey indicator has to always be on (switching to the blue high beam indicator when the high beams flip on)? That does not make sense to me because the greyed out indicator has always come on during daylight hours, not at night. And my auto high beams have come on without the grey indicator being on prior to.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

BradB said:


> Am I understanding you correctly that in order to have auto high beams, the grey indicator has to always be on (switching to the blue high beam indicator when the high beams flip on)?


Yes, the high beam indicator with the A has to be on the screen for auto high beam mode to be selected and available.



> That does not make sense to me because the greyed out indicator has always come on during daylight hours, not at night. And my auto high beams have come on without the grey indicator being on prior to.


Yes, the greyed out indicator is on during the day as well. Are you sure it hasn't been on at night?


----------



## BradB (Apr 12, 2016)

telero said:


> Yes, the high beam indicator with the A has to be on the screen for auto high beam mode to be selected and available.
> 
> Yes, the greyed out indicator is on during the day as well. Are you sure it hasn't been on at night?


I don't think so but maybe I haven't noticed it. That said, my auto high beams are set to be on (see photo) but the grey indicator is not present. But when I pushed the stalk, the grey indicator came back on. 2nd photo


----------



## NOLA_Mike (Feb 27, 2018)

BradB said:


> I don't think so but maybe I haven't noticed it. That said, my auto high beams are set to be on (see photo) but the grey indicator is not present. But when I pushed the stalk, the grey indicator came back on. 2nd photo
> View attachment 9913
> View attachment 9914


When you turn on AUTO HIGH BEAMS in the settings then pushing the stalk away from you (toward the dash) it activates the Automatic High Beams (as indicated by the grey high beam with the "A" in it). Pulling the stalk back toward you turns off the Auto High Beams.

If you turn off AUTO HIGH BEAMS in the settings then pushing the stalk away from you it functions like any other car without auto high beams and manually activates the high beams when the headlights are on.

Mike


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

Picture 1 - Auto high beam setting on, but not available.
Picture 2 - Auto high beam setting on, auto high beams available (when dark, no other cars around)

When the auto high beam menu setting is off, the stalk acts as a regular on/off for high beams.

When the auto high beam menu is on, the stalk switches between auto high beams or no high beams at all.


----------



## NOLA_Mike (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't have the Model 3 manual but here is the relevant page from the Model S Owner's Manual:


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Vin said:


> I just think there should be an in-between so we have more control of the scenario and like you said not be locked into an all or nothing scenario.


Then you won't be happy with the cruise control either if you like to set it at the current speed and the system hold that current speed......instead of some database insisting the posted speed limit is different than what you want to cruise at


----------



## AJ Barnert (Feb 24, 2018)

*AUTO HEADLIGHTS is different from AUTO HIGH BEAM, the latter of which precludes your setting high beams. That's what "auto" means. Different screens.*


----------

